

Predicting the Future of Computing - Alfred2
http://blog.acthompson.net/2012/11/predicting-future-of-computing.html

======
6ren
In the Enterprise, I think Java is here to stay for the foreseeable future.
It's partly because huge organisations don't like to switch because it's
expensive and problem-prone. Look at how long COBOL lasted (and is lasting).

What I think is especially amazing is that in the current growth areas of
cloud and mobile, Java is also very strong.

I think when and with what Java will be replaced will be just as unpredictable
as Java's rise itself. Probably more dynamic, but also able to build huge
systems. It will probably have to wait for the next platform after
smartphones/tablets/cloud.

------
RKoutnik
Too many people sit around predicting the future instead of making it happen,
and for good reason. Making the future happen is _hard_. Still, only
predicting is a good way to find irrelevancy unless you're psychic.

